
Ask HN: What would you use to build a small biz banking app? - dfrancoeur65
I&#x27;ve been poking around to see what other investment platforms use. Finding Marqeta, Dwolla, SynapseFi, etc. Does anyone have experience or insight into what platform&#x2F;bank offers the best SDK for account creation, transactions(ach, wire, check), compliance (AML&#x2F;background checks).<p>Hopefully, something that abstracts all the regulatory, compliance concerns in the United States.
======
ISNIT
If you're UK based, it's definitely worth looking at Teller
([https://teller.io/developer](https://teller.io/developer)) IMHO they're
quite a good example of what a banking API should look like.

